# Riders using uber x to move house!



## golfgti (Apr 15, 2016)

I've encountered this several times, when I've turned up to collect a rider and found them waiting with a household of boxes and suitcases expecting me to assist them in moving.
The first couple of times I obliged but I got one today and she had so much stuff I cancelled and told her to call someone with a van. I have a nice car, I wouldn't use it to cart large loads around for myself yet alone anyone else! And I'm not here to lift other people's heavy objects. 
The occasional suitcase, sure but I'm not a removalist!
Has anyone else encountered this? I'd like to know other drivers opinions on it?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

When I first started, this girl had a legit sized bookcase. I have a CRV and it barely fit. I had to wait several minutes for her to get it to the curb (yes, they weren't ready) and then when she got in there was nobody at the destination to help............ so I stupidly helped. Five stars! Best tip I ever got (sarcasm). 

I think I helped because subconsciously I wanted to throw my demonseed in her.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

No not yet. That's crazy. I did help a lady with some of her groceries, and when I let her get rest, she seemed offended. It's one thing if they're elderly or handicapped,but when they are young healthy aND able, I'm not doing all the work. When they don't tip on top of it ,you just feel used!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Demonseed will get you in trouble every time! 

Used to get the grocery store runs fairly often when I drove X, can I help you lug your crap for $2.40 please??? Don't get them on Select fortunately. Never got a moving job but I can assure you I would cancel as no show if I couldn't get them to cancel, collect the fee and move on.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

golfgti said:


> I've encountered this several times, when I've turned up to collect a rider and found them waiting with a household of boxes and suitcases expecting me to assist them in moving.
> The first couple of times I obliged but I got one today and she had so much stuff I cancelled and told her to call someone with a van. I have a nice car, I wouldn't use it to cart large loads around for myself yet alone anyone else! And I'm not here to lift other people's heavy objects.
> The occasional suitcase, sure but I'm not a removalist!
> Has anyone else encountered this? I'd like to know other drivers opinions on it?


I drive an UberSUV, and I would have turned that down in less than a New York minute. Uber is NOT in the moving business. Luggage only, and if you have some non luggage items, I would decide it on a case by case basis. But, if it's obviously people on the cheap who really need a moving van, no way, josé.


----------



## golfgti (Apr 15, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Demonseed will get you in trouble every time!
> 
> Used to get the grocery store runs fairly often when I drove X, can I help you lug your crap for $2.40 please??? Don't get them on Select fortunately. Never got a moving job but I can assure you I would cancel as no show if I couldn't get them to cancel, collect the fee and move on.


We don't have uber select in Sydney which is frustrating as I'm forced to compete with my brand new GTI against 6 year old camrys for the same price!


----------



## golfgti (Apr 15, 2016)

I also had a guy request me for a jump start last night! The cheek of it!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

golfgti said:


> I've encountered this several times, when I've turned up to collect a rider and found them waiting with a household of boxes and suitcases expecting me to assist them in moving.
> The first couple of times I obliged but I got one today and she had so much stuff I cancelled and told her to call someone with a van. I have a nice car, I wouldn't use it to cart large loads around for myself yet alone anyone else! And I'm not here to lift other people's heavy objects.
> The occasional suitcase, sure but I'm not a removalist!
> Has anyone else encountered this? I'd like to know other drivers opinions on it?


I have a nice older model pickup truck just sitting at the house. Call and make arrangements.Has trailer hitch receiver,with a choice of trailer hitches.
I have pulled large u haul trailers to Dallas and back ( cheaper than 1 way)


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Drive off, cancel no-show 



golfgti said:


> I also had a guy request me for a jump start last night! The cheek of it!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Not a chance in hell Im doing that. Wait, I'll ask for proper compensation up front, then I'll consider it. Other than that, I'm canceling.


----------



## golfgti (Apr 15, 2016)

sporadic said:


> Drive off, cancel no-show


That's exactly what I did. No chance I'm hooking up my new car to someone's heap of crap because they're too cheap to pay for NRMA membership!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

golfgti said:


> Has anyone else encountered this? I'd like to know other drivers opinions on it?


For years, people have used taxicabs as discount movers. Most of us will not do it, anymore. Moving jobs really are outside the job description, therefore outside the normal fare structure. The D.C. Taxicab Commission does not seem to agree, though.



golfgti said:


> I also had a guy request me for a jump start last night! The cheek of it!


Most cab drivers here charge thirty dollars US for a jump start (AU$38,70 at to-day's exchange rate). Tow trucks charge US$75 (AU$96,75 at to-day's exchange rate), minimum. If the car stalls and the driver must hook up the cables, again, you pay the US$75, again.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firstime said:


> No not yet. That's crazy. I did help a lady with some of her groceries, and when I let her get rest, she seemed offended. It's one thing if they're elderly or handicapped,but when they are young healthy aND able, I'm not doing all the work. When they don't tip on top of it ,you just feel used!


Wait until you get one that doesn't even say thank you!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

golfgti said:


> I also had a guy request me for a jump start last night! The cheek of it!


I had this happen, kind of. He called as soon as he pinged and asked if I could take him to Walmart and back for cables. I had some but wanted to play it by ear before I offered. As soon as I pulled in the parking lot, he was walking towards me with a 20. I let him know I had cables, we tried to get it started for 15 minutes but it wasn't taking a charge at all. He gave another 20 and thanked me. I felt bad taking the other 20, one big the only times I tried to turn down a tip. Got a cancel fee too, but I asked Uber to refund it.

Last night I got asked for cables, was a 2.1 surge request. Surge was climbing so I figured if I got the car started I'd get a bigger surge anyway. It started, she still took the ride home, it wasn't her car. I got a thanks that was sweet and 5 stars. I did get a 5.6 after though, karma I guess.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

golfgti said:


> I also had a guy request me for a jump start last night! The cheek of it!


Taxi's charge to boost people.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Move your house? Jump start? Pull your trailer? Oh hell no! Your opening yourself to liability issues if that pax really wants to nail some one for some thing. Scratched car, blame you for battery issues, lost items from boxes or any thing. 
Hell, most people dont even know how to check their oil let alone how to properly jump a car and no one reads instructions either.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Imchasinyou said:


> Move your house? Jump start? Pull your trailer? Oh hell no! Your opening yourself to liability issues if that pax really wants to nail some one for some thing. Scratched car, blame you for battery issues, lost items from boxes or any thing.
> Hell, most people dont even know how to check their oil let alone how to properly jump a car and no one reads instructions either.


Very true. In California, Uber/Lyft are forced to provide $1,000,000 liability insurance when you're transporting a passenger. Once you hop out and are screwing with non-driving tasks, you aren't covered at all. There's no way I'm opening myself up like that for some cheap as*hole.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Now, Im not saying i wouldnt cancel the trip for 20.00 and jump their car. Im pretty sure i know how to do it, after all, ive been working on cars all my life out of necessity. Mom never had the money to fix her car and ive always been able to fix it. I rebuilt my first 4 barrel carb when I was a mere 15. My Ranger that I lifted and was running 35's had to have an annual ****** rebuild. I still remember laying under it and easing the ****** down onto my chest and rolling out with it. The next day, id have had it rebuilt and heaving it back up into place. I got so good, id have all my bands presoaked and could get it all done in one day. Damn cheap ass French built A4LD's suck!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

golfgti said:


> Has anyone else encountered this? I'd like to know other drivers opinions on it?


We had cheapskates try to use a cab for this kind of thing, on a Friday evening during a baseball game.

You don't have to go for that, you ain't a moving company, tell the patrons to go to U Haul


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Offer to give them a ride to Uhaul so they can rent a truck.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

If you've read my threads, I've put up with a lot of crap from riders but I draw the line when it come to moving large amounts of stuff or heavy stuff. I'm also physically incapable of living very heavy things and I have a poor track record when it comes to breaking other people stuff when moving so I'll flat out refuse.

If it's a suitcase or two, fine. If it's something moderately heavy, sure you prepay me with a tip. If it's over, say, 75 pounds, not gonna physically happen no matter what you pay me, and if you insist, then I'll tell the story of the last time I ended up breaking my friend's dresser when I carried it up the stairs and it fell and how nobody in my circle ever calls me for moving help after the word got out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

golfgti said:


> We don't have uber select in Sydney which is frustrating as I'm forced to compete with my brand new GTI against 6 year old camrys for the same price!


A GTI doesn't qualify for select, at least not by default, no matter if you submitted it for approval with 2 miles on the odometer.

May be different in other countries, but I believe only one VW qualifies in most cities in the us and it ain't the GTI.


----------



## UberChickCC (Sep 15, 2016)

I had someone use my car to move the contents of a room. Asked if I could make a couple trips back and forth. I told her only small items first and only in the trunk. She brought items to my car & I loadied into trunk. At the destination, I helped unload the items on the curb. While she was bringing things inside, I completed the trip and drove off. Never again.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ragnarkar said:


> If you've read my threads, I've put up with a lot of crap from riders but I draw the line when it come to moving large amounts of stuff or heavy stuff. I'm also physically incapable of living very heavy things and I have a poor track record when it comes to breaking other people stuff when moving so I'll flat out refuse.
> 
> If it's a suitcase or two, fine. If it's something moderately heavy, sure you prepay me with a tip. If it's over, say, 75 pounds, not gonna physically happen no matter what you pay me, and if you insist, then I'll tell the story of the last time I ended up breaking my friend's dresser when I carried it up the stairs and it fell and how nobody in my circle ever calls me for moving help after the word got out.


I agree. As an SUV, occasionally someone will want to move a few furniture pieces, or some guy and gal in a motel with a lot of bags ( I don't lift anything, got a bad back, a couple of suitcases is my limit ) but that's where I put the limit and one trip only. if it's a house, or a complete apartment requiring many trips, FOGEDDABOUDIT. NO WAY JOSE !!! Were are people movers, not furniture movers. Tell them to rent a UHaul, that's what they are for, and they are cheap enough.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> A GTI doesn't qualify for select, at least not by default, no matter if you submitted it for approval with 2 miles on the odometer.
> 
> May be different in other countries, but I believe only one VW qualifies in most cities in the us and it ain't the GTI.


Shhh he is using this thread to brag about his car let him be lol.


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> When I first started, this girl had a legit sized bookcase. I have a CRV and it barely fit. I had to wait several minutes for her to get it to the curb (yes, they weren't ready) and then when she got in there was nobody at the destination to help............ so I stupidly helped. Five stars! Best tip I ever got (sarcasm).
> 
> I think I helped because subconsciously I wanted to throw my demonseed in her.


And you didn't?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a nice older model pickup truck just sitting at the house. Call and make arrangements.Has trailer hitch receiver,with a choice of trailer hitches.
> I have pulled large u haul trailers to Dallas and back ( cheaper than 1 way)


But not at .90 per mile.
$100 flat rate anywhere in the county, right?

Per load.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a friend that runs a u-haul business. Van, truck, or decent size box van for 20 bucks a day plus fuel and miles.

How anyone thinks an Uber for moving a lot of stuff is cheaper is beyond me.

Besides, I charge a lot of money for my personal time.


----------

